# Our new Pet



## msherman (May 29, 2008)

I snapped these last year outside our Glass sliding door.
She has a den that she hibernates in for the winter on our property.
She is actually pretty docile for a wild animal, and she leaves us alone when we are around.
It`s been tagged twice, meaning it has been relocated twice before.
The wife and I don`t want to call Gaming and Wildlife on her as they will put her down if she is cought for the third time.

My camera sucks, and I suck at photography, but cool shots none the less.


----------



## Michael (May 29, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## Popsyche (May 29, 2008)

As long as the situation doesn't get unbearable. No need for the gaming & wildlife folks to make this into a grizzly story, but I see some trouble bruin!


----------



## DelfinoPie (May 29, 2008)

Popsyche said:


> As long as the situation doesn't get unbearable. No need for the gaming & wildlife folks to make this into a grizzly story, but I see some trouble bruin!





I repeat:




[EDIT] I couldn't rep you for it, apparently I need to put it about a bit before blasting you with some more love-squares.


----------



## HighGain510 (May 30, 2008)

Man that must be weird seeing them get that close, I know I'd be a bit more scared than you are Mike!


----------



## Zepp88 (May 30, 2008)

That's really awesome of you not to turn her in for a death sentence  

If she continues to leave you alone I guess you can be good neighbors?


----------



## lobee (May 30, 2008)

Try keeping your garbage in a place where the bear can't get to it, like a garage, and only put it out the morning they come to collect it. Of course it will keep coming back if you keep providing it with free meals.


----------



## msherman (May 31, 2008)

She has actually become quite fond of us over here.
She will do the occasional walk by when I`m working from the home shop.
The other day, she strolled by the shop door while I was working (walked by me about 10 feet away), looked at me as to say hi, and kept on her way

Last summer, I was running errands and the wife called me to say that the bear was laying in our driveway playing with a garbage bag, so be careful. I pull down the driveway, and beep the horn to scare her off. She backs away about 10 feet.
I open the door and shouted "BEAT IT"!
She grabbed the bag and ran into the middle of the back yard, turned to face me, and squatted down like a dog with a toy.........as to say, come on........try and take it from me. She actually wanted to play

Kind of freaky that we seem to have a pet Black Bear over here.
My wife says the bear loves me


----------



## hanachanmaru (May 31, 2008)

hahaha what a chance to meet a bear in real life !! your work shop must be good to locate at this green enviroment !! i mean please do no harm for the bear as i understand such animal could be anytime dangerous towards humans but do keep safe distance with a loving heart for naturely creatures and our mother earth !!!


----------



## MrJack (May 31, 2008)

Bears try to avoid confrontation with humans, so most of the time you're not even gonna be aware there's a bear near you. And if it is indeed a female be aware that her behaviour will change radically once she has cubs.

And she is cute  Pretty much any kind animal is awesome.


----------



## msherman (May 31, 2008)

MrJack said:


> Bears try to avoid confrontation with humans, so most of the time you're not even gonna be aware there's a bear near you. And if it is indeed a female be aware that her behaviour will change radically once she has cubs.
> 
> And she is cute  Pretty much any kind animal is awesome.




Yes, it is a female. We have 27 Black Bear Dens in my town, so we are quite accustomed to them, and their behavure.
The woman that lives on my road is in charge of tracking the Bear populaion for the DEP in the N/W hills of Ct., so we are aware of this ones behavure.
She was relocated here 3 years ago, and made her den on my property.

We like having her around
When you live in wooded areas as ours, you have to be in tune with all the nature.

We also have a large Bald Eagle population here in my town, and they fly their route evey day over my property, as it is along the farmington River.

It`s an awesome site watching the yearlings play with each other, and practicing their hunting skills. They latch on to each other at about 500 ft. in the air, and spiral down, releasing one another about 75 feet above the water. Quite the show of aerobatics, for sure!


----------



## Shannon (May 31, 2008)

WOW! Very cool!


----------



## hanachanmaru (May 31, 2008)

msherman said:


> Yes, it is a female. We have 27 Black Bear Dens in my town, so we are quite accustomed to them, and their behavure.
> The woman that lives on my road is in charge of tracking the Bear populaion for the DEP in the N/W hills of Ct., so we are aware of this ones behavure.
> She was relocated here 3 years ago, and made her den on my property.
> 
> ...






Nice enviroment you have there Mike !!!  very cool


----------



## HaGGuS (Jun 1, 2008)

Freaking awesome. 
And good on you for letting the bear do her thing ..


----------



## Shawn (Jun 1, 2008)

Nice.


----------

